# Gun Laws in New Jersey?



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

If I have already taken a gun class but in a different state, do I need to take another class in New Jersey now? Or do I just bring my paperwork from that class showing I took it, and just head to my local police department to get my FID card?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Move to a non-communist state.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

No doubt.


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not, refer to the state police website. Info is there on getting the NJ FID.


----------

